# Woodson on ATL sports radio..



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I read about bits and pieces of what he said in yesterday's interview where he was on 690.

It looks like getting more size will be the #1 objective, and another point guard in free agency (Speedy Claxton or Mike James?). But I get the feeling they will take the best big man available in the draft. Nothing new or surprising here, but it was good to hear it come from the coach's mouth.


----------



## Leightonsy (Aug 11, 2021)

It's great, I also often listen to sports news on the radio.


----------

